# Khéo léo tận dụng đồ đạc cũ với sự sáng tạo vô tận



## nguyenvy321 (28/11/21)

Khéo léo tận dụng đồ đạc cũ với sự sáng tạo vô tận Hãy thử làm theo một số mẹo nhỏ dưới đây để tái sử dụng triệt để những món đồ cũ tưởng chừng đã vô dụng nhé! Những dụng cụ, đồ đạc bạn sử dụng hàng ngày rồi cũng sẽ đến lúc hỏng hóc, hết hạn sử dụng hoặc lỗi thời... Nhưng vậy không có nghĩa chúng đã là đồ bỏ đi. Hãy sử dụng óc sáng tạo cộng với một chút khéo léo với những món đồ đã cũ để không biến Căn hộ Belleza thành một kho lưu trữ. 1. “Chải răng” cho bắp ngô. Nghe có vẻ kỳ cục nhưng đúng là vậy đấy! Hãy sử dụng bàn chải cũ của bạn (đảm bảo vẫn còn vệ sinh và sử dụng được nhé) để “chải răng” cho những bắp ngô trước khi ăn để lược bỏ những sợi râu ngô còn vương lại sau khi đã lột vỏ. Quả là một cách tiện dụng mà không tốn nhiều thời gian bán căn hộ quận 7 phải không? 2. Vỏ trứng thì có tác dụng gì chứ? Nếu bạn nghĩ như thế thì hoàn toàn sai lầm rồi đấy. Hãy nhuộm màu cho vỏ trứng và biến chúng thành vật đựng nến cực kì lung linh. 3. Thậm chí một chiếc chậu bị vỡ cũng có thể tận dụng để trồng cây, đúng không nào?! 4. Với thứ nhỏ bé như hộp diêm thì bạn sẽ thích thú hơn khi có thể “biến hóa” chúng thành chiếc hộp tiện dụng để đựng những thứ linh tinh, nhỏ nhắn như kim chỉ, cúc áo, chiếc kẹp tăm, đồ cột tóc… Hoặc bạn cũng có thể dùng chúng để làm hộp quà đựng những mẩu giấy có lời nhắn yêu thương cho người thân, bạn bè. 5. Thật khó có thể tưởng tượng một chiếc bàn ăn đã cũ tưởng như chỉ có thể vứt dưới kho lại có thể "tái chế" thành hai chiếc bàn vô cùng đẹp đẽ. 6. Có thể nhà bạn vẫn còn những hộp băng cát-sét cũ của ông bà, bố mẹ, hay của chính bạn hồi trước. Nếu những cuốn băng đã bị hư hoặc chỉ là bạn không còn muốn nghe nữa, đừng vội vứt tất cả chúng đi vì những chiếc hộp nhỏ ấy sẽ giúp bạn cất gọn các loại dây công nghệ như tai nghe nhạc, dây cắm usb, dây sạc điện thoại… 7. Chiếc mũ tắm bằng nilon còn có một công dụng nữa, đó là bảo quản đôi giày của bạn. Bạn có thể bọc gọn đôi giày lại, bỏ vào vali, ba lô mà không lo dây bẩn ra quần áo, hoặc cất gọn vào tủ cũng không sợ bụi bẩn. Các chị em nên tận dụng chiếc mũ tắm đã cũ để những đôi giày được bảo quản tốt hơn nhé! 8. Một chiếc ô bị hỏng có thể sẽ trở thành món đồ chơi yêu thích của lũ trẻ nhà bạn trong suốt một thời gian dài đấy! 9. Một chiếc ly bị hỏng không có nghĩa là chúng không còn giá trị sử dụng. Chỉ cần có ý tưởng, khu vườn nhà bạn sẽ trở nên lung linh với ánh nến từ những chiếc ly hỏng. 10. Những chiếc đĩa cũ cũng rất hữu ích cho khu vườn. Bạn hoàn toàn có thể dùng chúng để khoanh vùng gốc cây hoặc chia luống. 11. Tại sao lại phải vất đi một chiếc móc quần áo đã bị hỏng trong khi chúng ta hoàn toàn có thể tái sử dụng chúng theo cách này? 12. Những quả châu tuyệt đẹp và độc đáo để trang trí nhà được tận dụng nguyên liệu từ những chiếc đĩa CD đã cũ. 13. Đừng bao giờ vứt một quả địa cầu đã bị hỏng đi. Bởi vì bạn có thể tận dụng chúng để làm chụp đèn hoặc khay đựng đồ độc đáo. 14. Còn đây là đồ đựng thức ăn cho chim được làm từ những chiếc bát, cốc bị sứt mẻ. 15. Thậm chí bàn ghế hỏng cũng có thể làm móc phơi quần áo. 16. Vành xe đạp cũ đã có thêm công dụng mới dùng để treo đồ đạc vô cùng tiện ích. 17. Một chiếc thang bị gãy đã được "hô biến" thành kệ đựng sách cực kỳ vintage. 18. Chắc hẳn bạn bán căn hộ quận 7 có sổ hồng sẽ không thể tưởng tượng được một chiếc lồng máy giặt cũ lại có nhiều công dụng đến vậy, đúng không?


----------

